# Moving to China - debating purchase



## Findanniin (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi all,

Me and the girlfriend are leaving Russia in two weeks to move to Anqing.
We need to purchase a new laptop computer, but were wondering if it makes more financial sense to buy one here in Russia, or in China?

I have no real idea what the prices will be like on hardware - or if there's any other snags (Chinese only OS?) that I simply haven't considered.
For those of you currently there, the "starting discount good for checking e-mails only" laptops here start at roughly 300$ (12.000 roebles).


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

One thing to bear in mind is any warranty that comes with it. It may prove difficult to use if needed if you are not living in the country were it was bought.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

I bought a Toshiba last time I was in London. Had a problem with it and took it to the Toshiba service centre here and they fixed it whilst I waited at no charge.

Although they make a lot of the worlds computers here they are not that much cheaper than in Western stores.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Totally agree with Billy. Buy an international brand, then mostly outside China is cheaper then in China (Exception standard Lenovo PC's NOT think pad).


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

All is not always well with Toshiba! I bought a laptop in London earlier this year AND paid for an extra 3 years International warranty. In July its screen packed up so I went to a local Toshiba agent who showed me that China was EXCLUDED from their international warranty so I had to pay 1000rmb for a new screen.

Always check that China is included in the warranties!


----------



## pomwonderful33 (Nov 12, 2014)

If you're buying a big name brand laptop, I would say just buy it at home before going, the prices will be about the same.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

pomwonderful33 said:


> If you're buying a big name brand laptop, I would say just buy it at home before going, the prices will be about the same.


If you do buy a new laptop in your own country and you wish to transport it as a carry on item then make sure that is is fully charged up before heading to the plane.

Under the new rules, if the security cannot see it start up then they can refuse you to take it on board the plane.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

